# Happy Belated Birthday Dolly Parton!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

Yesterday, January 19, 2016 was Dolly's 70th birthday.  Happy Birthday Dolly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Cookie (Jan 20, 2016)

Such a pretty lady with a beautiful voice.  Checking out the pink bell bottom jumpsuit and super wig!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Dolly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2016)

My favorite Dolly Parton song - _Here You Come Again





_


----------

